# srripped mullberry tree



## big Gee (Aug 24, 2006)

the bark on our fruitless mullberry tree is being stripped in sections about 8 to 12 inches long. going completely around limb and the leaves are falling and limb seems to be dead. what could possibly be wrong with the tree? a bug or disease?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm, Has this question popped up elsewhere?

I'm guessing a deer. Kangaroos eat grass.


----------



## Elmore (Aug 24, 2006)

*Mutant Kangaroo???*

It could be a mutant Kangaroo...that doesn't like trash trees.


----------



## Canyon Angler (Aug 24, 2006)

I've seen squirrels strip bark from cedar (I think) trees to build nests...any chance of that?


----------

